# Youth Hunt 11/19



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My daughter wanted to try deer hunting this year, so we took my muzzle loader out a few weeks ago started out with reduced loads and worked our way up to within 10 gr of what I shoot and she had 3 to 4'' groups at 50 yd. Got a 2 man stand and put it up and both got up in and She was fine with that, drove down today get in the stand by 6.20 and sat and waited at 8.20 I see a doe coming out of a thicket 75 yards away and she says I want to wait on a buck, I looked back to where the doe came from and a buck is following her tracks the doe works down to 30 yards and starts to browse on green briers and the buck stopped at 60 yards with some trees in the way I told her to wait I think he will follow her, he started to walk quickly to her and stopped a few steps behind her at 30 yards. I told her to go ahead and shoot, she fired and the buck spun around and trotted about 50 yards and fell over. we waited a few minutes in the stand to make sure he wasn't going to get back up, walked over and she had a nice 2.5yo 7 pt

Will try to post photos later


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice story!..congrats to both of you...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to you both. Good job getting the young one out there


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a great Story. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats, tried to get either one of my daughters into hunting but they didn't want anything to do with it. Hope you have a hunting buddy for a long time to come.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your daughter. That's really cool.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats to the both of you!!!!!!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Good job to both!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats! That's what it's all about


----------

